# V-Cube Mechanism



## cuberzeroer (Jul 17, 2011)

I have found the mechanisms for the v2-v11. Right here.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 17, 2011)

cool.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 17, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> cool story bro.


 Fixed


----------



## cubernya (Jul 17, 2011)

So what's the point of this exactly?


----------



## Graupel (Jul 17, 2011)

THANKS MAN I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 17, 2011)

*slow claps*


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 17, 2011)

'nuff said.


----------



## emolover (Jul 17, 2011)

Good for you.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 17, 2011)

...Nothing new.


----------



## cuberzeroer (Jul 17, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> So what's the point of this exactly?


 To see the V-Cube mecanism for 2x2-11x11. Duh.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 17, 2011)

cuberzeroer said:


> To see the V-Cube mecanism for 2x2-11x11. Duh.


 
Which we've all seen numerous times already, as the patents are well-known. So what's the point of showing us again and acting as if this were any kind of great discovery?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 17, 2011)

Loads of people know about this especially during the dayan vs V-cube dispute it was brought up billions of times. here is the linkhttp://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26141-Dayan-Guhong-vs.-V-Cube-Patent-Infringement


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 17, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Which we've all seen numerous times already, as the patents are well-known. So what's the point of showing us again and acting as if this were any kind of great news?


 
Am I missing a beat or something? What's a v-cube?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 17, 2011)

> What's a v-cube?



They make 3x3s and 4x4s duh.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 17, 2011)

Λ cubes are my favorite


----------



## irontwig (Jul 17, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Λ cubes are my favorite


 
>-cubes are clearly greater.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 17, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Am I missing a beat or something?


 
Two, actually.


----------



## cuberzeroer (Jul 18, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Which we've all seen numerous times already, as the patents are well-known. So what's the point of showing us again and acting as if this were any kind of great discovery?


 I had never seen them before so......


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder if the 3x3x3 will be any good. If they ever get around to making it that is...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 18, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I wonder if the 3x3x3 will be any good. If they ever get around to making it that is...


 
I could say the same thing about the 4x4x4. There are many good ones out there but they all have flaws, a perfect 4x4x4 would be nice


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2011)

I doubt the V4 will be very good unless they change the mech somehow.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I doubt the V4 will be very good unless they change the mech somehow.


 
That's what I was thinking about the 3x3x3 mech design.


----------



## asportking (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea, v-cube better hurry up with those cubes, Dayan's already pretty much dominated the 3x3 and 4x4.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 18, 2011)

asportking said:


> Yea, v-cube better hurry up with those cubes, Dayan's already pretty much dominated the 3x3 and 4x4.


 
i wouldn't say they're dominating in 4x4, theres a good percentage that use others like the x-cube, maru, shengshou/ghosthand. 3x3's a different story.....


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 18, 2011)

chinarses


----------



## emolover (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike Crozack said:


> i wouldn't say they're dominating in 4x4, theres a good percentage that use others like the x-cube, maru, shengshou/ghosthand. 3x3's a different story.....


 
Who in there right mined still uses a maru?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 18, 2011)

cuberzeroer said:


> I had never seen them before so......


 
Which makes you assume we haven't?


----------



## cubernya (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty much everyone's seen these patents in the Dayan vs V-cube copyright dispute...so again, what's the point of this


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 18, 2011)

emolover said:


> Who in there right mined still uses a maru?


 
Me.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh my god! I discovered how make my cubes smooth with lubricants!


----------



## heavypoly6 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's so cOLD in here.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate all of you.


----------

